# Bushmaster And Other Vertical Growth Inhibitors



## NewGrowth (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys I was wondering peoples experience with vertical growth inhibitors such a bushmaster. Is it worth it?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 16, 2008)

Nobody?Based on the feedback we have received from our customers, Bush Master does exactly the same thing as Phosphoload and Dutch Master SuperBud and is much less expensive.

Customers have been raving about the results and effectiveness of this product. Bushmaster slows down and halts the vertical growth, creating more compact plants. At the same time the vertical growth ceases, the plant starts to become very bushy, producing lateral branching and eventually producing much more surface area for flowers to form, thus greatly increasing the yield.

The first point that needs to be emphasized when using BushMaster is that the plants should not be under stress at the time of application. If the plants are loaded with mites, for example, get rid of them and give the plants time to recover their vigor.

The use of kelp extract is strongly recommended. It contains a plant hormone called Kinetin as well as other compounds which complement the action of Bush Master. The best time to apply the kelp extract is about 3 days before the BushMaster. The kelp should also be used when watering with Bush Master. The best way by to apply kelp extract is by misting the tops and bottoms of the leaves rather than by watering it into the soil or growing medium. The effects are noted much faster with the use of kelp.


----------



## daydrops (Jun 16, 2008)

sounds great. would like to here some experiences with it.


----------



## jjf1978 (Jun 16, 2008)

I was given a sample of BushMaster but have not yet used it. Topping seemed to produce the same result, halted vertical growth and started the secondary growth up. 

I am going to try BM with one of my plants in the flower room 'cause it's getting too tall. I'll let you know the results


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool keep us posted!


----------



## jjf1978 (Jun 17, 2008)

Will do, going to apply it tommorrow though, already watered them yesterday


----------



## The Garden Shed (Jun 17, 2008)

i heard that if you use in dirt you cannot reuse the dirt. is this true?


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 17, 2008)

BushMaster Information Thread - The Garden's Cure

I'm using it for the first time. I've posted ^^^ if you want more result info. Just seeing the results myself. Works great. I'll be using it again now that I know what to do with it and how.
Humbolt's Own product test grow - Bushmaster, Purple Maxx, Gravity - WeedBay Forums

Most growers frown on re-using soil anyway. Some report traces of BM left in soil.


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 17, 2008)

Cool thanks for the info, so it has been shown to increase yeild? Is this due to denser buds, more bud site receiving light? I am also confused about why it allows for a shorter flowering period as well.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

That's interesting. It would be useful in an application where you are growing a large, long flowering Sativa, but didn't quite have the vertical space necessary for such a strain's natural growth. Gonna grow Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse next, I was thinking about doing a low LST SCROG, training the branches along the screen and then letting the tops and branches/bud sites grow up naturally from their positions all over the screen for like the last half of the flowering period. This product might make this process even easier. What do you think?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 17, 2008)

marijuanajoe1982 said:


> That's interesting. It would be useful in an application where you are growing a large, long flowering Sativa, but didn't quite have the vertical space necessary for such a strain's natural growth. Gonna grow Hawaiian Snow from Greenhouse next, I was thinking about doing a low LST SCROG, training the branches along the screen and then letting the tops and branches/bud sites grow up naturally from their positions all over the screen for like the last half of the flowering period. This product might make this process even easier. What do you think?


Sounds like a cool experiment sativa in a small space


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 17, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Sounds like a cool experiment sativa in a small space


It's not Super-tiny, I'm growin' G13 Haze, they are at 1 foot and really bushy, could go another 3 feet, maybe 4 on a couple (on the sides of the light,lol) It can do most plants ok, but with a Super-Hazey Sativa, I know I'm gonna have to do some form of height control. It's not like I have a warehouse for a grow-room . Don't worry either, the results of my G13 Haze grow and my Hawaiian Snow grow will be publicized , especially if I go to all that much trouble!


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 18, 2008)

Joe/New G . . . As soon as I hit "Pay" on this stuff, I suffered_ buyer's remorse_, but now, after actually using it, that's _totally gone.
_If buying some isn't gonna leave you short, and you're curious, get some. The bottle say's all over it that they encourage experimentation. (or maybe that's only in the manual) . . . it's just something you have to see to understand. 
Yes, I believe it was developed mainly w/long growing and unruly sativa's in mind.
Yes, the plants I treated via dirt have developed MUCH tighter bud nodules, as compared to the plants I treated via foliage spray. 
The two weeks you'll _possibly save _are based on the plant not stretching, which they estimate takes 10days-2weeks.
My tests show pistils in 5-9 days.
The pic shows one I sprayed and one I watered in. They are not the same age, but you can still see the diff.
_Fishy

_


----------



## JTSBossMan (Jun 18, 2008)

I sprayed my plants right after switching to 12/12. They halted vertical growth within 12 hours. I'm now about 3 weeks into flowering and they haven't grown upward more than 1.5" other than main colas shooting up.


----------



## marijuanajoe1982 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, this is definitely something I plan on at least trying with my Hawaiian Snow grow that will start in a couple months. From what I gather it is something you use at the start of flowering period? I plan on vegging for a VERY short time, just a couple weeks, before I start flowering (also to control height). Would that still be too young to apply? I should probably wait till they are at least a month old or something, I'm thinking.


----------



## MrFishy (Jun 19, 2008)

No. In fact, two months seems kinda long for this product? In the manual, they briefly describe, well, maybe I can paste it here . . . lemme see . . . " *A new technique that seems to be very effective was first brought to our attention by a tester from &#8220;Little Saigon&#8221; in Southern California. It involves foliar spraying BushMaster while in vegetative growth at the rate of 1-2 ml. per gallon to plants about 4 inches tall and repeating 2 or 3 more times over a 7-10 day period. With a little practice the plants can be induced to grow tight tennis ball shaped clusters of flowers or popsicle shaped flowers so that large numbers of plants can be grown in less space. This growing style seems to be extremely well suited for vertical grow or &#8220;Omega&#8221; style systems" *


----------



## Budsworth (Jun 19, 2008)

I have used Bushmasters, I have a small grow cab and needed it to stop vertical growth. It does work BUT you must be careful on the amount. Bushmasters will burn your leaves very easy. I learned the hard way. Now I use half the amount and run 3 days with out any other nutes. Then flush and refill the rez. It will increase bud size too.


----------



## sir smokesalot (Jun 21, 2008)

Can anyone who has used bushmaster tell us the advantages of using it as opposed to just topping the plant?


----------



## NewGrowth (Jun 23, 2008)

sir smokesalot said:


> Can anyone who has used bushmaster tell us the advantages of using it as opposed to just topping the plant?


Good question


----------



## arpee79 (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive used (Bushmaster) twice now and first time I Burnt my plants while using it at half strength( 1ml per gallon ) ....all I noticed was stunt growth burnt leafs and alot of Ram Horned leafs.. 2nd ) time around I used 3 ml per 5 gallons ...Im now noticing stunt growth Ram horned leafs .

As for bushier plants well I havent seen it yet ..think im gonna give it up.
I find it much easier to train them with string thats my 2 cents.


----------



## northerntights (Jun 23, 2008)

Bushmaster is def strain sensitive. Some work better than others. My blueberry was really damaged by quarter strength but my Northern Lights took a full dose and it worked very well. In all honesty, if your have enough room for vertical growth, your better off using GRAVITY rather than Bushmaster. it works great, but you do have to forgo nutrients the week before in soil. I use it with molasses and man, what a difference!


----------



## MadDawg (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome tread. I have been looking into BushMaster, due to small grow space. First time grower, at germination still, but thinking in advance, and I can't wait to get where my seeds are at the point of applying BUSHMASTER.

-MD


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 27, 2008)

MadDawg said:


> Awesome tread. I have been looking into BushMaster, due to small grow space. First time grower, at germination still, but thinking in advance, and I can't wait to get where my seeds are at the point of applying BUSHMASTER.
> 
> -MD


Sounds good lets us know how it turns out


----------



## who curd eat just one (Aug 27, 2008)

i had some blue dream act oddly to my BM foilage spray, but it did work , they are almost done blooming and nearly the same height as the day i sprayed them......purple maxx (flowering )and gravity (final phase) are decent additives for less $ than others...although I like phosphoload for the amount of bud sites and "stacking" that occured


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 27, 2008)

Act oddly how? What was your dosage, if ya don't mind?
I ended up doing 2mls per, 3X's over 6 days. Didn't STOP growth, but only stretched 4". No burn or anything weird.


----------



## dankmango (Aug 28, 2008)

I used it almost full strength in my nute solution for like 5 days at a time, twice with my Ice plants from nirvana. They are about 8 weeks old and have been clipped for clones already. now they are like giant balls of green. the leaves are so dense i cant see through any of them and they have five colas or six instead of just two or four from topping. I am going to switch out the water now and go without it to get back a normal height. I was just messin around not tryin to save space. they should be sick when they grow up now.


----------



## stucklikechuck (Aug 31, 2008)

has anyone used phosphoload? i am curious about this product if anyone has any experience


----------



## Ivo09 (Mar 30, 2010)

Damn, im a first time grower with limited space and i am really liking what im seeing with ths product.


----------



## selmagreen (Mar 31, 2010)

I have used both dutchmaster phosphoload(discontinued) and bushmaster. While phospho was more effective , (meaning one application and the vertical brakes were on) bushmaster seems to have the same effect. BUT... you have to use it for mulitpul applications like three waterings in a row. Make sure you reduce the strength of youe other nutes. in the solution with bushmaster in it, and rasing your lights would not hurt. You can burn your plants with bushmaster.


----------



## greenthumb831 (Dec 23, 2011)

JTSBossMan said:


> I sprayed my plants right after switching to 12/12. They halted vertical growth within 12 hours. I'm now about 3 weeks into flowering and they haven't grown upward more than 1.5" other than main colas shooting up.


nice.. what was your application rate????


----------



## bdonson (Dec 23, 2011)

Be careful what you use on your plants for consumption especially inhaling. I'm no prude at all when it comes to chemicals I use Jacks Classic and DynaPro myself. Be very wary of growth regulators Here is a link posted by Uncle Ben on the "Snake Oil and other horticultural Myths thread.that concerns bushmaster. Frankly after reading it I wonder how anyone gets away with selling the stuff. Please read the report before you use Bushmaster,, I'm just sayin http://www.integralhydro.com/flowerdragon.html


----------



## Harrekin (Dec 23, 2011)

bdonson said:


> Be careful what you use on your plants for consumption especially inhaling. I'm no prude at all when it comes to chemicals I use Jacks Classic and DynaPro myself. Be very wary of growth regulators Here is a link posted by Uncle Ben on the "Snake Oil and other horticultural Myths thread.that concerns bushmaster. Frankly after reading it I wonder how anyone gets away with selling the stuff. Please read the report before you use Bushmaster,, I'm just sayin http://www.integralhydro.com/flowerdragon.html


To summarise for those too lazy to read the article, Bushmaster contains a PGR (plant growth regulator) which is banned for use in food crops but because marijuana is illegal it's not covered cos technically people arnt ment to consume it. 

All round nasty chemical shit that no amount of "flushing" will rid your buds of (it's persistent for up to 3 1/2 months).


----------



## Natanis (Jan 29, 2012)

Unbelievable that shit like this goes on. I've used Bushmaster in the past and always believed it was organic. Thanks for posting this - luckily I didn't like the results anyway and only used it a couple times. What I have left is going in the toilet right now.


----------

